# Looking for easy-to-use Photo album programs



## Unending (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello people!

I have two kids and a ton of relatives. I have pictures of all of them plus some very old pictures of my great-grandfathers which are very old but still kind of cool.
I have recently started scanning and saving all the pictures in digital form in my PC for the future.

I am looking for programs that can be used to organize photos in template formats according to date and content. 

I also want the final photo library/album to be appealing to the eye and easy-to-use for people who have little knowledge from computers or are seniors.


So I am looking for a program that would work somewhat like photo collage maker or Photoshine. If that program had more options for filing the photos in by dynamic categories or had really large font size it would be really great!

I'd prefer if it was a freeware or at least with a loooong trial period. But I guess in the end I should have to pay for something so important, since those photos hold great sentimental value.


----------



## brados (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, I think you should try Adobe Photoshop Elements 9, I use it and it has all of the capabilities you are looking for, it does have a 30 day trial period with full features but mine only cost me 60GBP, not a lot of money for a lot of powerful software.


----------

